# رسالة إلى المهندس أحمد , و كل المهندسين في جامعة 6 أكتوبر



## سيرا نيفادا (29 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

المهندسون الأفاضل ,

تخرج أخي هذا العام من الثانوية العامة , بمجموع يؤهله للالتحاق بجامعة 6 أكتوبر -كلية الهندسة,

و ينوي التخصص في الميكاترونيكس,

بالنسبة لاستفساراتي فهي كالتالي:

- هل هناك دورات تنصحون بالالتحاق بها خلال هذا الصيف قبل بدءالسنة الإعدادية؟

- هل هناك كتب معينة يجب أو يفضل قراءتها خلال هذا الصيف؟

- ما هي المواد التي تدرس في السنة الإعدادية؟ -يحبذ إعطاء نبذة حول المواد-

- ما هو مستوى الصعوبة في السنة الإعدادية؟

- هل هناك مكان يمكن أن نشتري منه محاضرات تخص القسم؟

- بعد اجتياز السنة الإعدادية .. هل يحق له اختيار القسم كما يشاء؟ أم أن هناك شروطاً معينة؟

- نصائح عامة و ملاحظات لدارس الهندسة .. و التعامل في الكلية..

جزاكم الله خيراً مقدماً ,

و لا تعلمون مدى حاجتنا للإجابة عن هذه الأسئلة ,

أنتظر رودكم


----------



## سيرا نيفادا (11 يوليو 2007)

؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## v007ip (12 يوليو 2007)

انا طالب في جامعة 6 اكتوبر وان شاء الله اقدر افيدك 
بالنسبة لأستفساراتك 
1- دورات قبل السنة التحضيرية ممكن تكون غير مهمة لانه في اول سنة ياخد اساسيات زي الرياضيات والفيزياء والانجليزي 
لو فكرت تاخد دورات انصحك تقوي نفسك في الانجليزي غير كدا ماانصحك
2- بالنسبة للكتب ياحبذا لو تطلع على كتب هندسة عامة تنباع في المكتبات ممكن تستفيد منها 
3-المواد في اول سنة كتالي : رياضيات- فيزياء- كيمياء هندسية - ميكانيكا (زي الفيزياء) - رسم هندسي - انجليزي- مقدمة في الهندسة - هندسة انتاج 
4-مستووى الصعوبة : لو بدأت بداية قوية ماحتلاقي اي صعوبة زي ماقلت بس ممكن تتعب شوية في المصطلحات الانجليزية 
5-بالنسبة للمحاضرات : من الدكتور يعني يكتب في المحاضرة او احيانا بعض الطلبة تكتب المحاضرة بتنسيق حلو ويصوروها (طبعا بعد مايبدأ يداوم ) وطبعا في كتب للمواد
6-بعد اجتياز السنة التحضيرية انت مخير على كيفك تختار القسم من دون اي قيود بس اللهم تنجح 
نصايح عامة : حضور المحاضرات مهم جدا - اكتب مع الدكتور اول بااول - اسأل الدكتور او المعيد في اي حاجة مافهمتها منه - حاول انك تكون علاقات مع الدكاترة والمعيدين - خلي في بالك انك جاي تستفيد مش جاي زيادة عدد - لاتخاف من اللغة لو مستواك تعبان في الانجليزي لانه اغلب المواد مسائل ومصطلحات -
واي استفسار انا حاضر


----------



## سيرا نيفادا (16 يوليو 2007)

الأخ الفاضل ,

كل الشكر و التقدير ,

جزاكَ الله خيراً و رزقك الجنة.

وفقك الله.


----------



## midos (22 يوليو 2007)

الأفضل له الإلتحاق بالمعهد التكمولوجي العالي بالعشر من رمضان فرع مدينة 6 أكتوبر

سيستفاد جدأً جدأً حيث قوة الدراسة تؤهله للعمل فوراً بعد التخرج بإذن الله وكمان التدريب الصيفي الإجباري يعطيه فرصة أكبر إضافة إن الدكاترة فيه بينصحوا بالدورات الازمة


أنا أساسأً طالب ميكاترونكس أكتوبر


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (25 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولاً أقدم خالص إعتذاري على تأخري الشديد في الرد, وذلك بسبب الإنشغال في مشروع التخرج, كما أتقدم بالشكر للأخ الكريم v007ip على ما قدمه من إجابات حول هذه الإستفسارات, والتي تعتبر قيمة جداً والتي تؤدي إلى نيل الدرجات العُلى بإذن الله.
وأي إستفسار بجميعنا حاضرون بإذن الله
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## civilworks (28 يوليو 2007)

انا خريج مدني من اكتوبر .. ساجيب في حدود المتاح لي :
** قبل ان أبدأ -- الجامعة -- أيا كان اسمها ومكانها وكادرها -- لا تساوي الثانوية العامة وما سبقها من نظام تعليمي يعتمد على الحفظ بغية تحصيل درجات في امتحانات لا تسمن ولا تغني من جوع .

السنة الاعدادية - يجب ان تكون ملما بابجديات اللغة الانجليزية لأن التدريس بها والكتب انجليزية .. والشرح يتناول الموضوع بالعربية والمصطلحات انجليزي .
-- كذلك .. نظرية " كبر دماغك " لا بد أن لا يتعاطى معها كثيرا .. لأنه ممكن يكبر ويعدي من اعدادي واولى ويدبلر ف تلنية ويدبلر كذا مرة في تالتة ... لغاية ميلاقي نفسه على الرصيف ؟؟

وبعد كدة الامور تمشي تمام ... احضر محاضراتك ... والسكاشن ... وقدم الشيتات في الوقت المحدد .

وابدأ في السمر بتاع اعدادي .. مرن نفسك علة الماتلاب وغيرها من برامج الميكاترونكس 

وشوية اوتوكاد ما امكن ...


و هبة هبة .... مبروك التخرج يا بشمهندس


----------

